# Possible IUI success with 4.5 million post wash?



## hopingforit

I went for an unmedicated IUI today and much to my surprise, my DHs sperm count had dropped a lot and his motility raised a lot. 

2 weeks ago, his count was 53 million and motility 28%

Today his count was 12 million with 54% motile

His post was was 9 million/ml and 74% forward progressive with the total volume being 0.5cc and total motile cells is 3 million. I'm not sure what that last part means.

How hard is it to get pregnant with 4.5 million post wash? The Dr gave us about a 25% chance but I'm just worried because it doesn't seem like a lot. Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## oneof14

hopingforit said:


> I went for an unmedicated IUI today and much to my surprise, my DHs sperm count had dropped a lot and his motility raised a lot.
> 
> 2 weeks ago, his count was 53 million and motility 28%
> 
> Today his count was 12 million with 54% motile
> 
> His post was was 9 million/ml and 74% forward progressive with the total volume being 0.5cc and total motile cells is 3 million. I'm not sure what that last part means.
> 
> How hard is it to get pregnant with 9 million/ml post wash? The Dr gave us about a 25% chance but I'm just worried because 9 million doesn't seem like a lot. Any information would be helpful. Thanks.

From what I've have been told by my RE, they like to see anything over 5 million to do IUI. Obviously the more the better the chances. But it only takes 1, so I think you have a good chance.


----------



## hopingforit

Thank you! He is just under the 5 million mark but his motile sperm is only 3 million. I'm just afraid to get my hopes up if it isn't going to work. I was so happy and hopeful going into it this morning but then when I got the news about his count, my hope was shattered.


----------



## Mrsnyfl

I think you have a chance too, I mean what is the dr saying to you? My hubby is 10 mill post wash, 33 motility. I am not sure what all of these numbers mean!!! I Am new to this too!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

As you can see from my siggy, IUI can work with low sperm count. My doc said its more likely to work if you have "proven fertility", meaning you've conceived together in the past. Even though I ovulate on my own, I did a medicated cycle under the principle that if you ovulate more than one egg, your chances may be a bit higher. I had 4 big follicles with 2 lead follicles at my IUI in January, and got pregnant with one baby. Also keep in mind that some vitamins and antioxidants can really help with sperm count. Will you consider medicated IUI in the future? Hopefully you won't need it and your BFP is right around the corner. Good luck!


----------



## hopingforit

Mrsnyfl said:


> I think you have a chance too, I mean what is the dr saying to you? My hubby is 10 mill post wash, 33 motility. I am not sure what all of these numbers mean!!! I Am new to this too!!!

10 million post wash is good. They like to see over 5 million. 33 motility is a little bit low as they like to see it above 49%. Hopefully you get your BFP. :dust:



fertilesoul said:


> As you can see from my siggy, IUI can work with low sperm count. My doc said its more likely to work if you have "proven fertility", meaning you've conceived together in the past. Even though I ovulate on my own, I did a medicated cycle under the principle that if you ovulate more than one egg, your chances may be a bit higher. I had 4 big follicles with 2 lead follicles at my IUI in January, and got pregnant with one baby. Also keep in mind that some vitamins and antioxidants can really help with sperm count. Will you consider medicated IUI in the future? Hopefully you won't need it and your BFP is right around the corner. Good luck!

Thank you for the story and congrats on getting a BFP! We don't have "proven fertility" but he has 2 kids with his ex-wife and a total of 6 BFPs in his life! I don't know why all of the sudden he is not able to get me pregnant when he had so many before. I got pregnant with an ex but had a mc at 7 weeks. I just don't know what the problem is! He has never had a SA before so I don't know if this low sperm is just recent or he's always had it but it hasn't affected his ability to conceive.

As for the medicated IUI, it is my Drs belief that because I am ovulating properly, we should try unmedicated IUI first. Probably if I'm not pregnant within a few cycles, they may try medicated. I would definitely do it! I want to get pregnant and will do anything I have to so when it comes time, I will definitely do medicated but hopefully I get a BFP before that.

Do you know what vitamins and antioxidants can help? If this cycle is a bust, DH has agreed to make a few changes. He is overall extremely healthy. There isn't one thing wrong with him other than this. We want to try whatever we can to get pregnant.

Thanks again for your answer and congrats on the pregnancy again! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i got a sperm count this time only to find that progression was really really bad. 4th round with the same donor, first time i got a count. just so bummed that ive been wasting my time and money when i kept asking the doc for a count. he kept telling me donor sperm is always normal etc. the sperm bank is going to give me 4 free vials.. i hope the clinic will step up and do a few free rounds


----------



## tryin4another

I know this is an old thread but we just got my partners S/A done and he only produced 0.8 ml and has only 3 million per mil and 28% motility , does this mean I can't get pregnant naturally


----------

